# Rest in peace Batman, I am so sorry.



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Rest in peace my little guy....He was the smallest betta I had ever seen. I brought him home on Valentines day.The first time my nephew seen him he shouted "BATMAN!" so it stuck..and so his name was Batman...He was the coolest little fish...

I feel awful the way he went...I wish it would have never happened but there's not much I can do now..I have to move forward and learn my lesson!I will never have a divided tank again... 
He lived in a divided 10 gallon with Robin temporarily until I could get another 3 gallon. The other night someone here must have fed the fish and left the versa top open and sometime during the night he decided to jump sections...Robin is still alive but his fins are torn up pretty bad...I think the stress is what killed my little Batman...His fins weren't too bad but he was very stressed... I feel so awful that he went this way....


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Aww, I feel sorry for you and Batman :C

I guess Batman never liked Robin as a partner then.. Hahaha xD!

Sorry. But yeah, he was cute, sorry for your loss


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm really sorry.  RIP Batman. I hope Robin feels better!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Batman. Sometimes these things happen so don't blame yourself. I hope Robin is doing better.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks you all. <3

Robin is doing better. He has a bit of new fin growth now..


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm sorry about batman, it is sad how he went. :-( But don't worry, he's in a better place now.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Sorry about Batman he was so cute.those are some great pictures of him.


----------

